# Stanley #132 Liberty Bell Restoration: a work in progress



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've always wanted the ultimate Stanley transitional, although I have a dozen or so of the lesser sizes, I really wanted an EPIC transitional. I bought this crusty example of a #132 at an antique shop.
The sneaky trick about putting new wood under an old transitional is to think in terms of 4 pieces glued together. None of that tedious chisel-chopping for me! Use a blank that is precisely the size of the cutter. Cut the cavities to match the existing one in the old board using your table saw. Then slap on two sides of thin wood. Voila! As seen here:










A mocked-up view of plane w/ new body, beside original. Yep, it's gonna be 34 1/2" long…










Duplicated machining of original body, for frog and height mechanism.










front body, rear body, angles cut on table saw instead of tedious hand-chopping and broaching.










part of original 48" club from which the new body was made










another view










How basic machining was done. Cherry side rails, 3/8"










blank was from a salvaged 4X3 piece of railroad dunnage, some swampy maple or birch, I guess, not sure!

Now… this is a work in progress, I still have to set the iron hardware, after refurbishing it. The cutter is in pretty tough shape as received too, it will take a day to decide whether my machining efforts will save it. But the mockups in the last two photos tell the tale. A money shot will be posted soon, I promise!!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

NICE WORK!

Thank you for sharing!

Wonderful!


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Epic indeed PK!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Joe!
The #132s were supposed to be 26 inches long. This one is over 34 inches. I hope the purists don't rag on me for stretching things, but ultimately the table saw is steps away if I want to bring it back to its original length. I was going to space out the tote and knob to keep it proportionate, but I think I'll put them on in their original relationship to the iron bed, in case shortening becomes necessary. I wonder how it's going to handle??
Oh, and Happy 50th Anniversary, Joe!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, CL810!
Y'know, anyone can build one of these, using a sad, neglected transitional for parts. Removing the iron parts and making a new bed is an easy project, and you get a fully functioning, high performance plane out of the deal!
You can buy trannies for next to nothing sometimes. Putting a fresh wooden sole on 'em and they get a whole new lease on life!


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Very nice, hopefully I shall never have to push it, this thing is real beast.
I saw a real huge plane in a museum in France which took four strong guys to operate: two in the front pulling a rope and tow in the rear pushing on a cross-bar.
There is a drawing of a similar plane on one of Roubo "planche".


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thx, Bert!* The extra length suggests that this will take thin shavings off only the very highest irregularities in a board or panel. No, I'd hate to plow this thing through an already very flat surface. I've viewed a few multiple-operator planes in vintage footage posted on You-Tube.
I think I'd consider some inlay or banding, before shellac and/or topcoat.
Hey, who knows what the original finish on these was? I've never ever seen an ultra-mint transitional! What type of finish did these get at the factory?


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

How wide is the blade?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*2 3/8" Bert.*


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's relative, the #34, was 30" long. I recently sold a #33. it was 28" long. You will know when you use these long planes IF they are too long.

Question: Camber that 2-5/8" wide iron, or, leave it straight across?

Imagine a "shooting board" that can use this plane????


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

The #33 as sold









and as found, for a $1 bill









And, I thought it was too long for me…..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bandit: I chose a #132 because the Liberty Bell iron hardware is different from the #26 thru #34 design. The tote and knob mount directly to the wooden sole on these, not supported by the iron casting. You're right, it is indeed 2 5/8".

Shooting board? I don't even have a bench long enough to support it! Yeah, I'd strongly consider a camber, I'd expect to only use this to hit high spots on benchtops and panels. My longest bench is only 55" LOL

Wow, your #33 is a beauty! I could NEVER let go of a plane after such painstaking work!!!
I do have a #33, it's been gathering dust since I brought it home, I might see what I can do with it next. This #132 was the squeeaky wheel in my shop.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Bandit: * Here's my other transitional plane project, from about a year ago. It is one of three planes I use for edge-planing in a chute. http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34646


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Sweeet!

Here is one of mine


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

nice one, *DonW!*
did you ever find the right number and letter punches, so you could duplicate the original stamping on the leading edge of the plane?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

did you ever find the right number and letter punches, so you could duplicate the original stamping on the leading edge of the plane?

Nope


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Don: Lest we forget, do you still own that crazy 60-inch (or whatever it was…) jointer plane?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Coopers plane and you better believe it.


----------

